
Why Antora Is the Leading Technical Writing Platform - miles
https://matthewsetter.com/why-antora-is-the-leading-technical-writing-platform/
======
theamk
That's an unusual meaning for word "platform"

Antora is a software package which makes static documentation websites from
text source. It is no more a platform than "javac" or "php" is.

